
One Woman’s Brilliant “Fuck You” to Wikipedia Trolls - hmppark7
https://backchannel.com/one-womans-brilliant-fuck-you-to-wikipedia-trolls-aab4107d374b#.qp9z436cc
======
rpod
I am honestly amazed/appalled by the fact that people go out of their way to
harass Wikipedia editors online.

